# 3x3x3 : March 4, 2007



## pjk (Mar 4, 2007)

Scrambles:
1) U' D2 L' F' B L2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 U' D2 R D U' R2 L' B' L R F2 U' F2 R'
2) R' U2 B' R' L2 B F' R' L2 D L B R' B' D' R L U2 D' B L D U' B' L
3) L D F' R2 U F U2 D L' R' D B R2 U' D2 F' R2 D2 L R2 B2 U2 L' U D2
4) F L R2 D' R L B2 L B' U L D F2 L' B U2 R' F' B D' U' R2 F' D2 R'
5) D U' F' U2 F D' B' R B2 R U2 D F' L2 B2 U2 R L2 B' U' B D F2 R' D'


----------



## gn17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Name: Sean Wong
Average: 32.09
Times: 30.69, 32.02, (29.22), 33.66, (35.09)

Agh. I was off this time.


----------



## Arakron (Mar 5, 2007)

Arakron
1:09.33
1:31.20, 55.33, 1:01.48, (2:01.55), (44.03)

My worst average ever, because I wasn't taking averages when I was getting times this bad. The 91 was just slow and unlucky; on the 121 I messed up the last alg and had to redo 1/2 of F2L and all of the LL. Ugh.


----------



## Erik (Mar 5, 2007)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 14.98
Times: 14.68, (13.59), 14.68, (17.11), 15.59

Sub-15 so it's good  Timed with my new stackmat


----------



## gillesvdp (Mar 5, 2007)

Name : Gilles van den Peereboom
Individual times : (25,32) ; 21,04 : (17,45) ; 23,08 ; 19,77
Average : 21,30 seconds

boring


----------



## tsaoenator (Mar 6, 2007)

Andy Tsao
16.12 14.64 (13.86) 15.12 (16.25)=15.29

-->PJK, Sorry I haven't replied to your question, but I don't have large blocks of time right now. But I promise I will get to it later.


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 7, 2007)

Name: Kai Jiptner
Avg: 30,83
Times45.22), (24.24), 34.31, 29.56, 28.62

Ugly result. 
The first one was completely screwed up (Cross + F2L mistakes).


----------



## pjk (Mar 8, 2007)

19.63 (21.86) 21.47 (19.28) 20.77
Avg: 20.62

I could have done this 3 seconds quicker, I stalled on the F2L a lot. Will do better next time hopefully.

Andy, NP.


----------



## David (Mar 8, 2007)

22.65
20.42
(18.05)
23.85
(28.75)

22.30

I was happy about the 18 then let my guard down  meh not bad still


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Mar 10, 2007)

Times: (15.67) 14.02 13.50 (12.53)-PLL skip 14.33
Average: 13.95
Good times, good average.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 11, 2007)

Arnaud van Galen
Average: 29.59
Times: 28.27, (25.73), (32.43), 32.24, 28.25

Decent, but I can do better


----------



## tenderchkn (Mar 16, 2007)

Bryan Tan
20.31 18.48 (16.53) 17.81 (23.05) = 18.87

Should have warmed up..


----------

